# 1998 Altima duct control problem



## rldoria (Jul 20, 2005)

Control is set to either defroster or floor and the air comes, correctly, from ducts on floor or defroster ducts. When settings is for dash level you get no air at dash level. When control is set to combine floor and dash the air comes from floor but not the dash. Can anyone help? I have a Haynes manual but it does not outline those controls Thank You


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

rldoria said:


> Control is set to either defroster or floor and the air comes, correctly, from ducts on floor or defroster ducts. When settings is for dash level you get no air at dash level. When control is set to combine floor and dash the air comes from floor but not the dash. Can anyone help? I have a Haynes manual but it does not outline those controls Thank You




maybe it is the cable.


----------



## rldoria (Jul 20, 2005)

I have not been able to find the cable connections please help


----------

